# trap & overflow



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

here is the trap and overflow on that tub I said I was doing. The trap is like 3/4" o.d thick. I think it will take a week to drain this tub.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

house plumber said:


> here is the trap and overflow on that tub I said I was doing. The trap is like 3/4" o.d thick. I think it will take a week to drain this tub.


Okay, how do you rod it out?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

go underneath the house and reach up through the 3 - 6 inch holes I core drilled to have the trap set in and remove it, I guess. I wondered the same thing. There is no way it's approved. on the open end there is a slip joint 90 that goes there which will make it an s trap when its all done.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

hp, you could not use a regular trap? I can't see that passing inspection.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

no cuz of the overflow. It ties in right at the strainer of that trap. There is no way to use a regular shoe and trap. The drain for the tub is right dead smack in the center.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Crap, Crappity crap crap crap.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Engineers......................


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Espinc, this is in Bellaire Beach in Pinellas County. Inspector will be Art Mckay or Kenny Bell. I guess I will find out tomorrow.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

house plumber said:


> Espinc, this is in Bellaire Beach in Pinellas County. Inspector will be Art Mckay or Kenny Bell. I guess I will find out tomorrow.


That's Kenny's area, Good Luck!!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> That's Kenny's area, Good Luck!!


I usually don't have any problems with Kenny. I did Baumgarts house there on Keystone 14 bathrooms just in the main house and he passed 1st time. But then again, the trap isn't my work, so we'll see.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

house plumber said:


> no cuz of the overflow. It ties in right at the strainer of that trap. There is no way to use a regular shoe and trap. The drain for the tub is right dead smack in the center.


What is in the way?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

the tub is in the way. its a free standing but the base is small. its a weird ass tub.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

That mofo should be installed where it was made.....mexico or china


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I should say also that there is about 5 ft crawl space. The slab for the 1st floor is that 8 inch hollow core slab with 2.5 inches of concrete and another 1.5 for thinset and tile. So from finished floor to bottom of slab is about a foot thick.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Would something like this work? They are made in tubular pvc and brass as well as sch 40 where you can make the pipes whatever length you want.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

probably not. one, because of the corrigated pipe for the overflow. two, the drain in the tub is like 3/4 inch to 1 inch thick. that strainer you showed wouldn't be deep enough. if you look at the trap came with the tub, you can see the bolt that holds the strainer to the trap. it's about 2.5 inches long. the over flow is built into this tub and at the bottom of the tub is a fiberglass box with the corrigated pipe coming out of it. so that it has to be used.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

The tub passed inspection. Will take photos tomorrow of the finished product so everyone has a better clue.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

W.........TF?!?!



house plumber said:


> here is the trap and overflow on that tub I said I was doing. The trap is like 3/4" o.d thick. I think it will take a week to drain this tub.
> 
> View attachment 5032
> 
> ...


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

And you let the homeowner provide the fixtures, right? Big Mistake. Throw that pos away and use real stuff


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> And you let the homeowner provide the fixtures, right? Big Mistake. Throw that pos away and use real stuff


I didn't let them, it isn't my company. It won't be our problem if anything happens since we don't warranty customer supplied fixtures.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Did it pass??


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Did it pass??


yes it did


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Did it pass??


Yes, Plus I timed it with the stop watch on my phone, and full to the bottom of the overflow it took less than 10 minutes. Surprised that tiny ass trap would let it but it did. i forgot my real camera so I couldnt take pictures from underneath, I'll edit in 2 I took of the tub.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

2nd pic is the overflow.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks nice.....


----------

